# 1st scan before starting Gonal F - follicles Help



## Fats8 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi
I am new to FF.
This is our second attempt for ICSI. First one was BFN.  We are on the long protocol, started on Busserelin on 24/09. AF on 30/09. Yesterday went for my first scan to check womb lining and it shows 6 follicles. Started Gonal F yesterday and reduced Busserlin. Next scan is next Tuesday.
My question is re: follicles, if the scan only showed 6 follicles, will i be producing more with Gonal F? 
Thank you


----------

